
Amazon Fresh/Whole Foods Delivery Slot Finder - arthurjj
https://github.com/ahertel/Amazon-Fresh-Whole-Foods-delivery-slot-finder
======
coreyhn
Thank you for this. I increased the delay to match the same amount of time I
was refreshing manually so it is hitting Amazon's servers the same amount but
requires less of my time.

------
ThrowawayR2
The logical reaction one would expect from Amazon is to ban any individuals
using such a script, if only to stop their servers from being hammered.

